# The Girls...VERY EXCITED!



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

LOL OMG that is sooo cute!! 
You can tell Bailey is SUPER excited!! lol Don't you hate when you want them to do something they wont, or in your case not like Bailey usually does.
I always try to show off something neat my son does but when someone is watching he acts like he has NEVER EVER heard me tell him do that before in his life. :doh:


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Awesome,they love Aunt Sarah!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

It's so much fun to watch them when they're so happy. Great video 

Okay, who's the one that is being so good and just sitting? is that Burg? Daisy's a total spazz when someone comes over that she really likes :


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

haha yep - that's Burg sitting there just waiting to get pet! Bailey is the super-spazz!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Oh haha watching the video back I just noticed that I caught Bailey going at Burgs legs like she ALWAYS does when there is any sort of "competition" for attention...poor Burg! (around the 1:03 mark) She is constantly biting Burgs legs!


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

ROFL.... I dont know. I get a kick out of Burgy just sitting there all nice and polite and waiting her turn, and then there's Bailey rolling around on the floor (that's what Sydney does too! and SQUEALS). LOL. Thanks for sharing. BJ


----------



## furrygodmother (Jun 12, 2008)

mm03gn said:


> Oh haha watching the video back I just noticed that I caught Bailey going at Burgs legs like she ALWAYS does when there is any sort of "competition" for attention...poor Burg! (around the 1:03 mark) She is constantly biting Burgs legs!


 

I am SO happy to hear that! My 1/2 GR Maui, is constantly doing that to Brianna my GR... :uhoh: poor Bri just "Deals" but it drives me crazy! I've NEVER had a dog that did that... I was blaming her other heritage: Border collie! 
HOW does one break that bad habit?


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Ohh, they're so excited...and soo lovey!! Burgy is very well behaved and your Bailey reminds me of my Bailey. LOL! Thanks for the smile!!!  
BTW, Burgy and Bailey are both beautiful!

~Jackie


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

furrygodmother said:


> I am SO happy to hear that! My 1/2 GR Maui, is constantly doing that to Brianna my GR... :uhoh: poor Bri just "Deals" but it drives me crazy! I've NEVER had a dog that did that... I was blaming her other heritage: Border collie!
> HOW does one break that bad habit?


I don't think it's a habit that CAN be broken...  We always try to get her to leave Burg alone, but she keeps doing it! I don't think she's actually hurting her at all, just being annoying...after a few minutes Burg will either relent and start to play with her back (this is Bailey's ultimate goal) or she will growl "like she means it" and Bailey will back off. They govern themselves pretty well


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Love seeing how excited Bailey is to see her Aunty. And Burgy being so sweet and polite. They are so cute. your girls are so pretty.


----------



## MrsHooch (Aug 10, 2007)

Awww how sweet.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Nothing like a couple of happpy Goldens and Aunt Sarah seems to bing it on


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Thor0918 said:


> Nothing like a couple of happpy Goldens and Aunt Sarah seems to bing it on


Oh yes - Aunt Sarah is QUITE popular in my house!! She is the one who will come by during the day to let the girls out and play with them (and give them lots of treats I'm sure...) while DH and I are both working... Gotta love having a sister in college!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh goodness! Simply precious!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Love the wiggle butts!


----------

